# Cant see smokeping graphs

## rado3105

I installed smokeping, using emerge smokeping.

Then I started /etc/init.d/smokeping and also added it to runlevel default.

When I point browser to: localhost/cgi-bin/smokeping.cgi, or localhost/cgi-perl/smokeping.cgi it shows:

You don't have permission to access /cgi-bin/smokeping.cgi on this server.

What is wrong? I couldnt find any manual to install smokeping in gentoo.

----------

## Hu

Either your web server user lacks permission to execute the script or it has been instructed not to execute it on your behalf.  Can you run any CGIs through that web server?

----------

## rado3105

I dont know how to try run CGI.

I dont understant this two steps written in portage:

To access site from

 * other places check permissions at /etc/apache2/modules.d/79_smokeping.conf

 * 

To make cropper working you just need to copy /var/www/localhost/smokeping/cropper

 * into you htdocs (or create symlink and allow webserver to follow symlinks).

Can you help how to do it?

Also this shows me when i start smokeping:

```
Note: logging to syslog as local0/info.

Warning: can't connect to syslog. Messages will be lost.

Error message was: no connection to syslog available

   - /dev/log is not a socket at /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.2/Smokeping.pm line 3667

Daemonizing /usr/bin/smokeping ... 
```

----------

## rado3105

this is output of: nano -w /etc/apache2/modules.d/79_smokeping.conf:

```
###

### Setup the smokeping image cache and perl cgi script

###

<IfModule mod_alias.c>

        Alias "/.simg/" "/var/lib/smokeping/.simg/"

        <IfModule mod_perl.c>

                <Directory "/var/lib/smokeping/.simg/">

                        Options -Indexes MultiViews

                        AllowOverride None

                        Order deny,allow

                        Allow from all

                        Allow from 127.0.0.1

                </Directory>

        </IfModule>

</IfModule>

```

here is content of /etc/smokeping:

http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/yywnqzhg/Selection_009.png

here is content of /etc/apache2:

http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/pf9h5hky/Selection_010.png

/etc/apache2/modules: 

http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/afmejy5d/Selection_011.png

----------

## rado3105

Editing option:

Options -Indexes MultiViews +ExecCGI

adding this didnt helped:

+ExecCGI

----------

## rado3105

It helped to my to change  /etc/apache2/modules.d/79_smokeping.conf like this:

```
###

### Setup the smokeping image cache and perl cgi script

###

<IfModule mod_alias.c>

        Alias "/.simg/" "/var/lib/smokeping/.simg/"

        <IfModule mod_perl.c>

                <Directory "/var/lib/smokeping/.simg/">

                        Options -Indexes MultiViews +ExecCGI

                        AllowOverride None

                        Order deny,allow

                        Allow from all

                </Directory>

        </IfModule>

</IfModule>

AddHandler cgi-script .cgi

Now it works

```

----------

## rado3105

I did this again:

edited /

```
etc/apache2/modules.d/79_smokeping.conf
```

like this:

```
### 

### Setup the smokeping image cache and perl cgi script 

### 

<IfModule mod_alias.c> 

        Alias "/.simg/" "/var/lib/smokeping/.simg/" 

        <IfModule mod_perl.c> 

                <Directory "/var/lib/smokeping/.simg/"> 

                        Options -Indexes MultiViews +ExecCGI 

                        AllowOverride None 

                        Order deny,allow 

                        Allow from all 

                </Directory> 

        </IfModule> 

</IfModule> 

AddHandler cgi-script .cgi 
```

didnt worked, shows this:

```
You don't have permission to access /cgi-perl/smokeping.cgi on this server.
```

then added -D PERL in etc/conf.d/apache2, didnt helped

then added this in /etc/make.conf: APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

didnt helped

Everytime I deep emerge newuse, restarted. Still I cant access cgi and dont know what to do now.

----------

## rado3105

there is just different ip to acces it: not http://serverip/cgi-bin/smokeping.cgi

but

http://serverip/perl/smokeping.pl

----------

